# Samsung 950 PRO Vs 960 EVO Vs 960 PRO MZ-V6P512BW



## FireFox (Nov 30, 2017)

Sup Guys.

I was thinking to buy one of those weird SSD? 

Here is what i have found:

*Samsung 950 PRO 512GB NVMe M.2 SSD

Samsung 960 EVO MZ-V6E500BW 

Samsung 960 PRO MZ-V6P512BW*

Honestly i don't know if i will use it for OS or for Games that's why i need some advice.


----------



## Slizzo (Nov 30, 2017)

960 Evo. Better performance than 950 pro, less performance than 960 Pro, but cheaper than both.  It's a great compromise on price/performance.

Of course I'm a fan of the 960 evo.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 30, 2017)

Slizzo said:


> 960 Evo. Better performance than 950 pro, less performance than 960 Pro, but cheaper than both.  It's a great compromise on price/performance.
> 
> Of course I'm a fan of the 960 evo.



Do you use it for OS or Gaming


----------



## Jetster (Nov 30, 2017)

I have the 950 Pro 512. Very fast


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 30, 2017)

Why are they weird? 

For OS or games, it really doesn't matter. I would honestly get the cheapest one if those are your only uses for it.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 30, 2017)

Jetster said:


> I have the 950 Pro 512. Very fast



On Amazon there is just 256GB for 199,95€



EarthDog said:


> Why are they weird?
> 
> For OS or games, it really doesn't matter. I would honestly get the cheapest one if those are your only uses for it.



Weird because I'm too used to normal 2.5 SSD or 2.5 HDD, those little creepy thing freak me out  it is some kind of joke

Samsung 960 EVO MZ-V6E500BW 500GB for 220€ is it ok or should i wait till January?


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 30, 2017)

Get the cheapest one now if you are ready. If you want to wait, wait... that isn't up to us!


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 30, 2017)

I use a Samsung 960 EVO for my OS it's the 250GB version, but tbh comming from a different SSD's like Samsung 850 EVO, Intel SSD's ofc the NVME is faster but in general I don't feel the speed of it.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 30, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Get the cheapest one now if you are ready. If you want to wait, wait... that isn't up to us!



You know i am always ready but if you say to me wait because maybe next year it will cost less i could wait, right now a SSD in my Machine it is not a priority

i have another question.

what performance in Games will i gain/see over my 1TB WD black 2.5



puma99dk| said:


> I use a Samsung 960 EVO for my OS it's the 250GB version,



For OS i have a Samsung 850 EVO 250GB


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 30, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> what performance in Games will i gain/see over my 1TB WD black 2.5


None. Its a hard drive and has nothing to do with game performance. Now, you will see load times drop in many cases though. 

Regarding pricing... who knows. Buy it.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 30, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> None. Its a hard drive and has nothing to do with game performance. Now, you will see load times drop in many cases though.



Then it's not worth paying all that money to load a game a little bit faster, i guess those SSD fits more for those who encode videos do rendering etc etc and for the OS to load programs faster but for Games the WD black still does the job.


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 30, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Then it's not worth paying all that money to load a game a little bit faster, i guess those SSD fits more for those who encode videos do rendering etc etc and for the OS to load programs faster but for Games the WD black still does the job.



I got 2xSamsung 850 EVO's for gamings, and yeh fps not really issue on HDD what I found is faster installation, loading, startup and the basic but not gain in fps that's worth the money as @EarthDog says.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 30, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> I found is faster installation, loading, startup and the basic



And that means it is ok for the OS, at this point a 960 EVO 250GB would be enough to replace my 850 Evo 250GB


----------



## agent_x007 (Nov 30, 2017)

950 Pro has legacy Oprom inside, 960 series doesn't have that.
If I remember correctly high capacity 950 Pros had throttling problems under constant max. load (?)


----------



## FireFox (Nov 30, 2017)

Maybe tomorrow i pick a 960 EVO 250GB for the OS.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 30, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> And that means it is ok for the OS, at this point a 960 EVO 250GB would be enough to replace my 850 Evo 250GB


Of course they are!!! 

Now, will you notice a difference between your current SSD and this one? In some areas yes, in others no. Its up to you to determine how much those increases are to you. There are plenty of reviews and benchmarks on the web as well as threads here asking the same thing. Take a gander at those and pull the trigger or not.

GL!


----------



## FireFox (Nov 30, 2017)

Your words are more than enough, you and the others have gave me a detailed explanation of what i wanted to hear


----------



## Slizzo (Dec 1, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Do you use it for OS or Gaming



Both, at 1TB it's plenty big to hold OS and then quite a few games on top of that.

In terms of game loading I don't see much of a difference compared to my old OCZ Vetor 512gb when loading. Loading OS though I believe I see a few seconds improvement in boot times.


Ease of install and keeping from having to cable up yet another drive is a big plus though.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 1, 2017)

Update.

I got the 960 EVO 

Now I have a question, should i just migrate Windows from my 850 or it would be better to do a fresh install?


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 1, 2017)

Fresh.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 1, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Fresh.



I agree don't do like me, my Windows 10 been on several ssd's and motherboards that doesn't make it better


----------



## FireFox (Dec 1, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> I agree don't do like me, my Windows 10 been on several ssd's and motherboards that doesn't make it better





So far as i know I have to set the bandwidth X4 and so i have done, there is another configuration where there are 3 options Auto-Sata Mode and PCIE mode which one should i use?


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 1, 2017)

Auto.. you shouldn't need to manually touch a thing including the bandwidth you mentioned.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 1, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Auto.. you shouldn't need to manually touch a thing including the bandwidth you mentioned.



One more question, I noticed that sata4 and 5 are are disabled, is it normal and is there any driver I have to download for the 960 or it is enough just to let it run?


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 1, 2017)

Normal... depends on what M.2 slot you used and how your motherboard deals with it. Check in the manual. 

There is a NVMe driver for the 960. You can find it on the Samsung website,


----------



## FireFox (Dec 1, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Normal... depends on what M.2 slot you used and how your motherboard deals with it. Check in the manual.
> 
> There is a NVMe driver for the 960. You can find it on the Samsung website,



The 960 doesn't play nice at all because it disables 3 porst


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 1, 2017)

It's not the 960, its the motherboard and M.2 devices.

Do you have two M.2 devices?

From the specifications page:

*2 When the M.2_1 socket is operating in SATA mode, SATA port 1 will be disabled.

*3 When the M.2_2 socket is operating in PCIEX4 mode, SATA port 5. 6 will be disabled.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 1, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> It's not the 960, its the motherboard and M.2 devices.
> 
> Do you have two M.2 devices?
> 
> ...



I have just one M.2 device.

Now i get what you mean, however it's all messed up with my HDD's and this is the second time i am reinstalling Windows, what a headache


----------



## Rehmanpa (Dec 1, 2017)

I would personally just get a sata ssd. Not really any noticeable performance difference in real world applications (for the most part), they're cheaper and more reliable. Idk that's just my 2 cents. I have a 2tb 850 pro and a 1tb and 500gb 850 evo and they're all awesome.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 1, 2017)

Rehmanpa said:


> I would personally just get a sata ssd. Not really any noticeable performance difference in real world applications (for the most part), they're cheaper and more reliable. Idk that's just my 2 cents. I have a 2tb 850 pro and a 1tb and 500gb 850 evo and they're all awesome.



I wanted the 960 for the OS, at least boot time and Data transfer is way faster than my 850.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 1, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> I have just one M.2 device.
> 
> Now i get what you mean, however it's all messed up with my HDD's and this is the second time i am reinstalling Windows, what a headache


You should detach all other drives then install windows... doesn't bork things... 

Why have you had to reinstall windows???


----------



## FireFox (Dec 1, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Why have you had to reinstall windows???



I was stupid and upset because windows didn't recognize the HDD's


----------



## FireFox (Dec 1, 2017)

@EarthDog i need some advices.

Here is the deal if i set the bandwidth at 4X it reconize just 2 HDD of 4 but if i set the bandwidth at 2X It reconize all 4 HDD's, what am i doing wrong?


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 1, 2017)

What happens on auto?


----------



## FireFox (Dec 1, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> What happens on auto?



Auto it's just for the M.1 sock 
M.2 sock has the x2 or x4 option.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 1, 2017)

Put it in m.2_1.

Which m.2 slot is it in?


----------



## FireFox (Dec 1, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Put it in m.2_1.
> 
> Which m.2 slot is it in?



I will try tomorrow, here it's 00:10 and i have to get up at 03:00am, btw thanks for your help, talk tomorrow.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 1, 2017)

If you are not buying NVME you are wasting your time.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 2, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> I will try tomorrow, here it's 00:10 and i have to get up at 03:00am, btw thanks for your help, talk tomorrow.


It should be in the slot with the heatsink on it.. m.2_1.

Be sure anything you changed regarding lane speed and sata/pcie are on auto..consider a cmos reset. 

You are on the latest bios, yes?


----------



## Rehmanpa (Dec 2, 2017)

Easy Rhino said:


> If you are not buying NVME you are wasting your time.


How on earth is this the case? Most of the people I've seen with NVME drives say just skip them and get a sata SSD because there is basically no discernible real life performance difference. They're also cheaper and more reliable.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 2, 2017)

This is the second time you have mentioned non-NVMe/PCIe is more reliable. Can you share your source for this information? I don't believe there to be much if any at all difference here...

That and Rhino was a day late on his post as the dude already made his purchase...


----------



## FireFox (Dec 2, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> It should be in the slot with the heatsink on it.. m.2_1.
> 
> Be sure anything you changed regarding lane speed and sata/pcie are on auto..consider a cmos reset.
> 
> You are on the latest bios, yes?



Ok, i will do that but it will be after work, btw i have thought that it could install it in any slot that's why i put it on m.2_2


----------



## Rehmanpa (Dec 2, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> This is the second time you have mentioned non-NVMe/PCIe is more reliable. Can you share your source for this information? I don't believe there to be much if any at all difference here...
> 
> That and Rhino was a day late on his post as the dude already made his purchase...


Samsung 850 pro warranty 10 years:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820147361

Samsung 960 pro warranty 5 years:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820147596

Sorry about posting a day late I had not realized that. As you can clearly see there is obviously a reason why the warranty period is twice as long on the sata drive versus the NVME ssd. It's because they are more reliable. On the 850 evo it's 5 years which matches the 960 pro's 5 year warranty, versus the 960 evo which only has a measly 3 year warranty in comparison (over 3 times less than the 850 pro).


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 2, 2017)

So, just because something has a shorter warranty means it's unreliable? Interesting....

The length of warranty alone doesnt really mean that. A product can still be reliable with a shorter warranty or planned life cycle. You are essentially saying a product cant be reliable if it has a shorter warranty. A product cant be reliable within its warranty period and have a shorter life expectancy???

You may want to disassociate those terms as a product can still be reliable within the warranty terms, be it 3, 5, or 10 years. Its also not fair to compare a 'normal' car to a race car and expect the same warranty term out of them. Notice the definition of reliable doesnt mention or infer a length of time...



> re·li·a·ble
> rəˈlīəb(ə)l/
> _adjective_
> 
> ...


There is no reason why it cant be reliable within its shorter warranty period. 

Edit: you didnt post a day late, rhino did with his suggestion since knox already bought the drive. 



Knoxx29 said:


> Ok, i will do that but it will be after work, btw i have thought that it could install it in any slot that's why i put it on m.2_2


You can, but as you can see from the manual, the primary slot is m.2_1 which is the one under the heatsink up top.

I think it only drops 1 port?

Which pcie slot is your gpu in? Primary graphics slot, yes?


----------



## FireFox (Dec 2, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> You can, but as you can see from the manual, the primary slot is m.2_1 which is the one under the heatsink up top.



Ok, i am going home now, i will try what you suggested me.

A few questions:
After i move the device from one slot to another should i leave it Auto, SATA or PCI-E and should i unplug the others Hard drives?


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 2, 2017)

Auto. Ive said multiple times to stop flipping switches. 

Only unplug those hdd if you plan on installing an OS. I think youve already done that, so, no need.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 2, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> That and Rhino was a day late on his post as the dude already made his purchase...



Go  figure!


----------



## FireFox (Dec 2, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Auto. Ive said multiple times to stop flipping switches.



But but what about this;

Assuming you will be using Samsung NVMe M.2 SSDs supporting PCIe x4 speeds (such as the Samsung 960 EVO), if your plug the SSD on the *M.2_1* (i.e., the bottom socket), make sure to go to BIOS (under _Onboard Devices Configuration_) and check if _M.2_1 Configuration_ is in *[PCIE Mode]*. This will ensure the PCIe-based SSD will run in faster PCIe x4 speeds (not slower SATA speeds). If it is _incorrectly_ set in *[SATA Mode]*, your PCIe-based M.2 SSD might only run in SATA speeds (or not at all) and will result in disabling of *one* of your SATA ports (i.e., SATA6G_1).

If you plug the PCIe-based SSD on the *M.2_2* (i.e., the top socket), make sure to go to the same BIOS menu as above and check if _M.2_2 Configuration_ is in *[X4]*. This will ensure the SSD run in full PCIe x4 speeds (not at slower x2 speeds). Note that using [X4] will disable *two* of your SATA ports (i.e., SATA6G_5 and SATA6G_6). If it is _incorrectly_ set in *[X2]*, the PCIe-based SSD will only run in PCIe x2 speeds, but enables the two SATA ports mentioned.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 2, 2017)

Where is that from? Your manual shows m.2_1 is the top slot under the heatsink. Look at page 1-2 the mobo diagram.

Only set it manually if it isnt reconginzed as pcie.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 2, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Your manual shows m.2_1 is the top slot under the heatsink, doesnt it??



That's right, but it looks like it has to be set in PCIE mode.

Btw i am at home now, let me try what you suggested.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 2, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> That's right, but it looks like it has to be set in PCIE mode.


i have an asus board, never had to set it manually... 

...set it manually if it needs it.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 2, 2017)

@EarthDog  all your advice put me in the right direction, i have done as you suggested and now it's working.




 


Thanks a lot for your help and patience


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 2, 2017)

Glad it worked out!


----------



## Hood (Dec 2, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Weird because I'm too used to normal 2.5 SSD or 2.5 HDD, those little creepy thing freak me out  it is some kind of joke


Weird, creepy?  Freak you out?  Strange words to describe a small, powerful form factor that's just a compact linear arrangement of NAND chips, RAM, and controller, the same components that are inside your nice safe non-threatening 2.5 drives.  They've been available since 2013.  It's normal for other ports to be disabled when the M.2 slot is in use.  Since you're on windows 10, no special NVMe driver is required, but using the driver provided by Samsung will give maximum speeds.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 2, 2017)

Hood said:


> powerful



I am very impressed with the speeds.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 2, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Sup Guys.
> 
> I was thinking to buy one of those weird SSD?
> 
> ...



If you got the cash, GO PRO!


----------



## FireFox (Dec 2, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> If you got the cash, GO PRO!



I got the 960 EVO and now i will buy as you mentioned a PRO.

@EarthDog a question for you: should i upgrade the Firmware and it's Intel rapid Storage something necessary?


----------



## FireFox (Dec 4, 2017)

I'm doubtful about my 960 Evo's Read and Write speeds


*Test # 1*
*
Samsung Magician Performance Benchmark *




 

*
Test #2 


AS SSD Performance Benchmark *




 



*Test #3 

CrystalDiskMark 6 Performance Benchmark*


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 4, 2017)

What are you doubtful about? I dont understand.

You are aware each of these test different, correct? If you want label speeds, use atto. 

If you want to know if your speeds are ok in other tests, look up a review of your drive at thessdreview.com


----------



## SomeOne99h (Dec 4, 2017)

In other words, if you want to truley know that your SSD's performance is okay, compare your results to other's reviews\people results.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 4, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> You are aware each of these test different, correct?



I wasn't aware.

As i know the 960 Evo's Read speed is 3200 MBps and write speed 1500 MBps


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 4, 2017)

http://www.thessdreview.com/our-reviews/samsung-960-evo-m-2-nvme-ssd-review-250gb1tb/2/


----------



## FireFox (Dec 4, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> http://www.thessdreview.com/our-reviews/samsung-960-evo-m-2-nvme-ssd-review-250gb1tb/2/



I had a nice reading.

Two days ago i asked if i should update the Firmware


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 4, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Two days ago i asked if i should update the Firmware


Go for it?

Is there something in the article that said you should or shouldnt? I dont understamd the snarky smiley there...

Do we need to hit the buttons for you? Take a leap of faith..  try something on your own with a bit of reasearch!


----------



## FireFox (Dec 4, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Is there something in the article that said you should or shouldnt?



Not really, there is a SSD's guide optimization but that is BS




EarthDog said:


> try something on your own with a bit of reasearch!



I have always done it but lately when you go on google to find a solution for something or answers most of what you get is confusion, too many contradictions plus i prefer to get solutions and answers from people that i already now


----------



## phill (Dec 4, 2017)

Go careful updating firmware...  https://www.techpowerup.com/239265/...update-causes-application-freezes-instability

Well if you have a 960 Pro that is...


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 4, 2017)

He has the EVO (Knoxx, update your specs man). That is a different FW.


----------



## phill (Dec 4, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> He has the EVO (Knoxx, update your specs man). That is a different FW.



Just pointing out that sometimes updates are bad m'kay   lol  I did say if he had the 960 Pro as well


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 4, 2017)

I had hoped that was common knowledge updates can be bad (m.kay?)... but, perhaps it is not.


----------



## phill (Dec 4, 2017)

Apologises for the South Park reference just thought it was kinda funny   lol  

Still, how is Knoxx getting on with all this lovely hardware I wish I had??


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 4, 2017)

I followed the reference to South Park just fine.


----------



## phill (Dec 4, 2017)

That's ok then   I'd love to be able to post up some pictures of hardware upgrades or ask for things of what I'd like but I've no chance and I'm not sure anyone is so interested in Dell servers lol  

I'm not sure I can keep up with Knoxx and all his hardware buying...  I thought I was bad before...  He's on a whole new level!!


----------



## FireFox (Dec 4, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> He has the EVO (Knoxx, update your specs man). That is a different FW.



Updated

Sorry but sometimes i am an old lazy Donkey




phill said:


> Still, how is Knoxx getting on with all this lovely hardware I wish I had??



Always the same, for a few days excited after a week i am bored of it.

I am not a fan of Firmware updates but if i have to i do it otherwise i prefer to avoid it.



phill said:


> I'm not sure I can keep up with Knoxx and all his hardware buying... I thought I was bad before... He's on a whole new level!!



Life is just one and all what it has to do with Hardware is my Hobby/passion besides that i need to keep up with the newest Hardware thing that it is impossible


----------



## phill (Dec 4, 2017)

You must have won the lottery to afford it all!! lol  

Sadly a job in IT at the moment isn't the most well paid at the moment so I'm just begging for old servers at the moment   Cheap and free are my most favourite of upgrades at the moment!!


----------



## FireFox (Dec 4, 2017)

phill said:


> You must have won the lottery to afford it all!! lol
> 
> Sadly a job in IT at the moment isn't the most well paid at the moment so I'm just begging for old servers at the moment   Cheap and free are my most favourite of upgrades at the moment!!



Unfortunately that is not the case, it is many years of Hard work.

If i would win the lottery first things i would buy it would be:

1 - Radeon RX Vega 64

2 - AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1950X

3 - Gigabyte Motherboard

4 - Thermaltake case

5 - Corsair - Seasonic or Thermaltake PSU



phill said:


> I'm just begging for old servers at the moment



You would like to have those Hardware that i have and i envy you have those Servers.


----------



## phill (Dec 4, 2017)

Hard work must make it even more so rewarding to be able to buy whatever you do buy   You should be very proud to have been able to do it 

I will admit, whenever I get some cash behind me, I will be buying myself the hardware and cooling hardware to finish off my 5960X build I started over 18 months ago, then two Ryzen systems and then possibly a daft dual Threadripper setup just because I'd like to..  

If I end up getting any more from work, I will show the hardware   I'm hoping to do also something with my SR-2 as well at some point but I've been saying that for months...  Maybe I should also do something with my Gigabyte X58 SOC board as well..  I think they can handle the Xeon's unlike my EVGA Classified X58 boards..  Would be interesting for sure....  

Still until such time, I really do look forward to seeing all the new pieces of hardware you pick up   I hopefully will be able to see what's worth it and what's not


----------



## FireFox (Dec 5, 2017)

phill said:


> really do look forward to seeing all the new pieces of hardware you pick up  I hopefully will be able to see what's worth it and what's not



Oh my God, i hope you didn't take seriously what i wrote in my previous post.


----------



## phill (Dec 5, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Oh my God, i hope you didn't take seriously what i wrote in my previous post.



We'll find out soon enough


----------



## FireFox (Dec 5, 2017)

phill said:


> We'll find out soon enough



@phill i have been sarcastic when i mentioned those Hardware i would never ever buy/own none of those Brand.


----------



## phill (Dec 5, 2017)

If you won the lottery it wouldn't matter would it??   Still, I look forward to seeing what you buy next


----------



## FireFox (Dec 5, 2017)

phill said:


> Still, I look forward to seeing what you buy next



Next a GPU 20XX serie, ice Lake CPU if they are like the 8700K and maybe a 500GB Samsung 960 PRO or 950 PRO

Do you have any server dual or quad core available?


----------



## phill (Dec 5, 2017)

I've got to get some more hardware myself..  God how I miss buying stuff!!    I look forward to seeing the spoils coming through!!

Do you mean CPU's or actual servers?
I 'save the servers' since they go out for recycling at work.  Instead I just take them home and put them in my server rack    I've upgraded the CPU in it from my SR-2 build I have (just waiting for another heatsink as those things are like £40 each!!  I'm not paying that much!! lol It had a E5620 now it has a X5650 in it)  

I'm hoping to grab a few more in a little while when they next do a recycle run


----------

